# Phantom Black owners..........



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Are any of you experiencing lots of paint chips? I've only got 9000 miles, but looking at my hood, you'd swear I've put 50,000 on it. I've never had a car that does everything else so well, but has such fragile paint! Most of the cars I've had in the past had at least 100,000 miles on them, but looked like new when I got rid of them. I think I'll see what kind of warranty support I can get on this.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Let me know what you find out b/c I have a couple. One is on my A pillar by the passenger side window and I have about three on top of my trunk of all places.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

I would have to say that I am experiencing the same very disapointing problem. The front and hood are really starting to have noticeable chips.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Mine only has 550 miles; I've got a couple already- - -let me know if you find out anything. 

I know Nissan had the same problems, even with the Maximas- - -


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, paint chips suck.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

But soon Nissan paint will only suck for one week  
Read this *link* on self healing paint.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

99 times out of 100 the chips you are referring to are from stones being kicked up on the highway from the cars in front of you. It really sucks, I admit, but chances that it is because of a paint defect are slim. The way our frt end sheetmetal is designed makes them prone to these type of hazards.Although a BRA takes away from the appearance of the car, it will save the paint work from getting damaged. Tuff call.....


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Got quite a few. Pro'ly paint the front end soon.

But, the paint quality on the GTO is better than the '02 Camaro SS I got rid of for the GTO That was Onyx Black ( GM 01 Black ).


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I haven't looked, now I'm afraid to. I've got 6,700 miles.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

>3000miles, I have one that I know of......


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Mine has 6,000 miles and I have 1 rock chip 2 weeks ago and it is going to peel. That is why I droped my deductable down to $250. I will get it fixed in a couple of months.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> 99 times out of 100 the chips you are referring to are from stones being kicked up on the highway from the cars in front of you. It really sucks, I admit, but chances that it is because of a paint defect are slim. The way our frt end sheetmetal is designed makes them prone to these type of hazards.Although a BRA takes away from the appearance of the car, it will save the paint work from getting damaged. Tuff call.....



Yeah, the damage is from debris, and I have one that is down to the metal. But I also have several spots that are very small. You have to get real close to see them. A little bit bigger than a pin prick, but there must be about 20 or 30 of them, all over the front half of the hood. Granted, this is my first black car, but I've had 6 other new cars, and the only one with paint that was this damage prone was a red '85 VW GTI. That paint was so soft and pliable, you could push your thumb nail into it and leave an indentation.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

When you are following that dump truck and are about 2 car lengths behind it, when you start hearing that sound that sounds like rocks hitting your car. They are rocks Slow down, or pass like a bat out of he!!.


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> Are any of you experiencing lots of paint chips? I've only got 9000 miles, but looking at my hood, you'd swear I've put 50,000 on it. I've never had a car that does everything else so well, but has such fragile paint! Most of the cars I've had in the past had at least 100,000 miles on them, but looked like new when I got rid of them. I think I'll see what kind of warranty support I can get on this.





Yea, ...I have only 5,500 miles on mine, & months & months ago I noticed a few small chips on the hood.

I gotta wonder If it could be a quality problem in the paint, ..or the paint cure process?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I remember somebody saying that the paint they used for our cars sucked b/c of some law in Australia. They use a lower grade paint or something like that. Anybody heard of this?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

raven1124 said:


> I remember somebody saying that the paint they used for our cars sucked b/c of some law in Australia. They use a lower grade paint or something like that. Anybody heard of this?


No. That's a new one on me:cheers


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

same problem here, and it drives me nuts. How dissapointing. I wonder why no other colors are complaining of this?

The biggest problem with my car is the whorrible overspray on the top of the car (hood and very top).

It's so bad, it's not even smooth when I wax it.

Wish I caught it before I bought it.

TM


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Vader953 said:


> same problem here, and it drives me nuts. How dissapointing. I wonder why no other colors are complaining of this?
> 
> The biggest problem with my car is the whorrible overspray on the top of the car (hood and very top).
> 
> ...


Tim,
I had the same problem with overspray, I bought a "Mothers" brand clay bar kit and used it to clean off the overspray, very effective and no paint removal, just the roughness of the over spray. Easy to use and the process only took about 45 mins. for the whole car. Good luck :cheers


----------

